# new quad or stick with what i got?



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

I have a 2013 450 king quad and I do love it. I Think I wanna start plowing this year and not sure if I should upgrade. I'll be using it commercially, res driveways and maybe hit the big plow companys to see if they need sidewalks done.

I'm 42 and was thinking of getting one with power steering, thought that may be a little easier on me also was thinking I may need something with more power.

Also was wondering how you transport your quad, I have a 6x12 trailer but wasnt sure if thats to big, should I get a 4x8?

Whats your thoughts guys? thank! jaybird


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

bump..............


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

wow you packed a lot into your post.

if it was me. I'd stick with the 450 King quad. I have plowed with my 450 Honda for years and done fine.

how much plowing are you gonna try and due with the king quad?

what is the avg temp that your plowing in? what is the lowest temps that you'll have to plow in?

can you handle being out in the weather for 6 plus hours or more?

first you need to decide what brand and size of Plow you want.

I like moose blades myself but have run Cycle country in the past.

if you want power angle warn has jumped into the plow business as well Boss with a ATV plow.

if what type of areas are you going to plow? just sidewalks then a County Blade rolls the snow off better if you can maintain speed. 
50" wide or 60" wide? what is the width of the sidewalks you'll be on.

does the bigger King quads have power steering?

Id' stay with your 6x12 trailer does this have a drop gate? the lower the trailer the easy on/off with quad and plow. also with some extra room you can bring a small single stage blower to use for the spots the atv wont fit into.

there's lots of great information here but it's a slow time of the year you'll have to due some searching around to find what you want and maybe break down what your trying to due a little bit better.

are you doing this cause you have the free time and want to use the atv to make some $$$ and have fun plowing snow?

or are you trying to use the ATV to make $$$ to pay the bills and put food on the table?

there's a big difference in the 2 thoughts'

good luck 

sublime out


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

thanks alot bud!

I was hoping to do maybe 10 driveways. I have a couple things going on in the winter so it wouldn't be my main income but will def help.

I was talking to a buddy today and he made a good point. He said he put a plow on what I have and try it. I may get out there and hate it then I have a new quad bill with a plow.

my trailer does have a drop gate. I have a 2 stage blower that I used a couple years ago to do about 6 driveways but since then I got the quad and thought it may be easier.

I also had a suburban with a boss plow on it. I started doing those drives I was doing with the blower and couldn't stand it. I think my setup was way to big for the size drives I was doing. Just couldn't get use to it and spent most the time out of the truck shoveling


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok with the updated info I'd put a plow on the quad you already have.

if you did 6 with just a 2 stage blower then 10 with a quad is within reach.

and with your bigger trailer you can take both the quad and the blower along.

some places the quad wont fit and for the bigger snow falls the 2 stage will be handy when it will take to long to shovel.
Plus you get to the end of the year and the piles are to much for the quad to push back you just push the snow into a big pile and use the blower to blown the piled snow out of your way.

have to be smart and push piles as far back at the start of the season.

How much snow due you get on avg 
per storm 
per year
how many 1-4" snow's
4-8 snow's 
wet snow vs light and fluffy as well.
8" or more will really work the quad if you don't go out and plow with the storm.
though 12" of pure fluff is great and a lot of fun.
wet snow takes long cause it's more work to push.

any chance your place's are close enough together that you can just drive the quad from place to place? what are your local laws on this?
mine are just need a amber warning light and good to go.

tires chains increase your pushing power by about 30% but will leave marks on pavement if you spin your tires a lot. adding weight to the rear rack will help out also.

does your king quad have a front locking diff? that will help a bunch also.

Heated Grips and thumb is a god send on the real cold day's.

can also get other heated clothes which will help to keep ya warm.

your big decision is what type of plow?
due you want to be able to change angle from the seat? 

due some looking around at the different brands.

Moose, Warn, Boss, Cycle Country,

have a winch on your quad?

what is the amount you want to spend?


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

your the man sublime thanks!

I'm in the poconos so we get a far amount of snow,I'd say about ten events a year. maybe 4 over 8 inches

I dont have a winch on it yet, I would def want to angle from the seat. I was already planning on heated grips and clothes.

I was thinking $500-$700 on the setup


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think I would look at the Warn plow with power pivot.

you can get a moose plow and add the Fuse power turn kit but that's $$

Boss also makes a ATV plow with power angle and up/down. also $$

you'll have to due some looking at the different aspects of stuff.

but there are some different options out there for you.

also is this a put the plow on for the winter and it stays on till spring?

or will the plow be on/off during the season for different ATV use's?

something to consider. My plow goes on/off during the plow season but I have a warm and dry place for the ATV so the on/off not a big deal if the ATV is stored in a unheated shed the on/off is not so much fun in the cold.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

o I'm a rider! so it will be coming on and off for play time!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you have a good spot for putting the blade on/off that is heated?

that really makes it nice.

mine goes on/off about 3-4 times during a plowing season. and I have a nice heated work area that the quad is stored in.


----------

